# Show May 23 & 24th



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am taking Angie and Jitterbug. Angie is a FF and Jitterbug is a Junior. Of course Angie's kids are coming too but I wont be showing them. 

This is a BIG show here for NJ and there will be 3 shows for Jr. Sr. & Bucks one on Sat and two on Sunday.

Of course that also means I wont be around for the weeknd 

Will let you all know how they do for sure.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You better! I know the two girls will make you proud, good luck and have fun!

Pics too if possible :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck Stacey................Pics please.... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going alone so no garentees on pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh well...........have fun anywayz...... :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I think you will do well, Angie's udder looks awesome! :thumb: :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck!! :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Have Fun!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww gee Stacey, bring the camera anyway & ask someone to take them for yous!
Have lots of fun!! Looking fwd to a detailed report :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

of all the days and times to LOOSE MY CAMERA!!! if you see this say a prayer that I find it. I am off in 10 min.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha I hid it in my SHOE! :roll: :shades:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He he he. GOOD LUCK! I so excited!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> haha I hid it in my SHOE!


 :ROFL: Glad you found it.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> haha I hid it in my SHOE! :roll: :shades:


 :ROFL:

oh man stacey, you are a bad influence ... here I am at 3am in the morning trying to type quietly so as not to wake anyone up ... and you make me burst out laughing! :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

shhhhh...................be very .......very quite......LOL :wink: :ZZZ: too funny......... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'M BACK -- you all better have been good 

Pictures later but:

out of three shows Angie got 2 firsts and 1 second (in her class of 3) and Jitterbug got 6th, 13th and 5th (in her class of 18, 17 & 16 respectively [the Jr grand in the previous shows was from her class so that dwindled the number by one each show])


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:stars: AWESOME! :stars: 

Glad to hear you are back safe and sound! I was thinking of texting you to make sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It was interesting....but I want to tell the story inpictures so it will have to wait


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will put show pictures later (way to many for me to concentrate on right now) but I did say I will talk about the interesting part.

So we hear thunder before the Junior doe show starts (still had bucks to do after that). Yesterday it had decided to pour rain during the Junior show but today it held off till we were done thankfully.

As we loaded up and cleaned up this is what we saw that made us all put it in full gear
[attachment=8:rw4u261p]Show weekend 071.jpg[/attachment:rw4u261p]

After moving a couple things i snapped another picture
[attachment=7:rw4u261p]Show weekend 072.jpg[/attachment:rw4u261p]

we heard there was hail associated with this storm so as it moved in we rushed to get pens moved and goats into vehicles (some of us didnt use the actual buildings but even those that did wanted to get there goats out of them so we could get the pens cleaned and broken down put away and get ourselves on the road as soon as possible)
[attachment=6:rw4u261p]Show weekend 073.jpg[/attachment:rw4u261p]

[attachment=5:rw4u261p]Show weekend 074.jpg[/attachment:rw4u261p]

[attachment=4:rw4u261p]Show weekend 075.jpg[/attachment:rw4u261p]

The rain started and we headed out
[attachment=3:rw4u261p]Show weekend 076.jpg[/attachment:rw4u261p]

after driving through torential downpours for over 45 min (driving 40-45 mph!!! and I could hardly see) this is what I saw ----- I am beating the storm home!! 
[attachment=2:rw4u261p]Show weekend 077.jpg[/attachment:rw4u261p]
[attachment=1:rw4u261p]Show weekend 082.jpg[/attachment:rw4u261p]
[attachment=0:rw4u261p]Show weekend 084.jpg[/attachment:rw4u261p]

The second half of my two hour trip was uneventful and my mom was disapointed the rain decided to split and went to our west and east and us poor people in the center got no rain


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Big storm! Always a pain to drive in downpour like that. But nice pictures of the storm rolling in.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The story isnt spectacular but it is much better told with the pictures


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont like driving in storms, but it didnt rain untill I got back yesterday, and it was just a small little rain. Congradulations on your wins that is super. Cant waite to see pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

Girls did GREAT!
That storm is about what it looked like here for awhile, which I was home so I didn't have to drive in it....scary :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like......... you had an interesting weekend.... :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

:applaud: Congrats on the WINS!!!!! :clap: I do not like traveling in storms!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job Angie & Jitterbug! And you too Stacey! Great pics of the storm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congratulations Stacey....... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the wins Stacey!! And great storm pics, I love storms


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I haveso many good pictures - just need to get them resized and then posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't wait.........  :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well.........wont be for a little while now. I had a flat last night - took my brother in laws truck home. Have to work today both jobs, then I have to go get my truck from my sisters house and get the tired changed to the spare, drive that home and get it to the shop for an oil change, front brakes looked at and a new tire (its a pretty big hole  ) and then a meeting back at work at 8:00pm :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Look on the bright side, at least the flat didn't happen at the show. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Yah I already said that to my sister and brother in law


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Way to go on the show Stacey. That is awesome. 

We had that rain all weekend also., it really made for a wet Graduation party. My house if fairly large but I have over 60 people at it when the rain really decided to come down so we were in the garage and the house. OH well we had a great time and we do need the rain, but not all at once. It has rained for a week and now it is such a muddy mess, not I have asked the lord to just hit the pause button and hold off on that rai for just a it, when we need it again.

Stacey, that the lord that you did not have th tire trouble on the way home, at least you made it home safe. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The Lord was watching out for you guys.....he got you to the show safe and sound.....then back home again... :wink: :hug: ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Amen & Amen!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it took longer then one would expect but finaly me and my truck are home!! WOOT. It now gets to go into the shop tomorrow for an oil change and front break check (just normal mantanence). 

sorry still no pictures - its been a long past couple days.........


----------

